# Free Service manuals online..where to find?



## Capt Dan Medina (Apr 28, 2008)

Hey guys, my iPad crashed along with all my previously saved links. I am looking for the one that gives you access to a bunch of service manuals from yamaha for free. If anyone has the link and can pass it along I'd appreciate it.


Thanks in advance,

Dan


----------



## kooker (Feb 22, 2010)

If it's a 1998 and newer:


http://yamahaoutboards.com/owner-resources/owners-manuals


----------



## Capt Dan Medina (Apr 28, 2008)

Kooker, thank you for the link, however that is the owners manual. I'm looking for the service manual, which gives you specific torque specs and breakdowns, etc.


----------



## kooker (Feb 22, 2010)

My bad. Didn't try to download it, but maybe check this out?


http://downloadrepairsmanuals.blogspot.com/2013/12/this-instant-repair-manual-download-for.html


----------



## noeettica (Sep 23, 2007)

I don't think manuals are going to happen :-( !!!

I am looking for the Tohatsu 9.9/15/20 4 stroke manual 

I have posted on several forums with NO luck 

if anyone has anything let me know  !!!




My buddy that don't give a crap is on the Wares sites looking ...


----------



## tomahawk (Mar 9, 2012)

> I don't think manuals are going to happen :-( !!!
> 
> I am looking for the Tohatsu 9.9/15/20 4 stroke manual
> 
> ...


I just sucked it up and bought one off of boats.net. I wasted a lot of time looking for the freebie and they aren't or weren't out there... I'm glad I did, its already paid for itself.


----------

